# Tire cut - repair or no?



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I did a search and the last thread on this is about 5 years old, so thought I would revive the topic. I noticed a cut yesterday on the rear tire on an almost new Veloflex Master. It is on the tread/surface contact area, about 1.5 cm long. No cords are visible and no bulging, although it's spread about 1 mm at the middle.

I did a 75 miler yesterday and heard a tire noise from the rear at the very end of the ride. I have a rear facing camera and looking through the footage,interestingly, saw the cut while I was stopped at about mile 30. This was well before I heard any noise, so I suspect the noise was not related to the cut.. Did some 40+ mph descents after that rest stop and the bike handled beautifully.

Anyway, I'm inclined to leave it alone for now and keep an eye on it. I'm worried if I put some kind of glue in it, it might actually worsen it. Any opinions?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

have used Shoe Goo and E6000 to patch some smaller cuts...

the repairs hold for while...6 months seems about the longest.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

A cut like you described is beyond my level of comfort so I would replace the tire if it was me riding on it.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

guess I overlooked the part of 40+ mph descents...

riding along on a cut tire on flat ground is one thing, bombing down steep grades is another.

it's just a tire, replace it.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

A cut tire never ends well IMO.... 1.5 cm is a pretty good size for a tire cut, you may not see any cords now but when your out riding and bombing down hills. it could vary easily open up and them boom boom out goes the lights....

I would simply replace the tire


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

hfc said:


> I did a search and the last thread on this is about 5 years old, so thought I would revive the topic. I noticed a cut yesterday on the rear tire on an almost new Veloflex Master. It is on the tread/surface contact area, about 1.5 cm long. No cords are visible and no bulging, although it's spread about 1 mm at the middle.
> 
> I did a 75 miler yesterday and heard a tire noise from the rear at the very end of the ride. I have a rear facing camera and looking through the footage,interestingly, saw the cut while I was stopped at about mile 30. This was well before I heard any noise, so I suspect the noise was not related to the cut.. Did some 40+ mph descents after that rest stop and the bike handled beautifully.
> 
> Anyway, I'm inclined to leave it alone for now and keep an eye on it. I'm worried if I put some kind of glue in it, it might actually worsen it. Any opinions?


If there are no bulges then almost by definition your tire casing has suffered no damage. Some recommend super glue for cuts but Shoe Goo seems a better idea because the filling is more rubber-like. I've ridden many thousands of miles with booted casings (some minor bulging) with zero problems. Others, as you can read in this thread, are scared to death by the very idea of a cut in the tread. YMMV


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

A new tire is cheaper and less painful than a trip to the ER or worse.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Lombard said:


> A new tire is cheaper and less painful than a trip to the ER or worse.


No sht.

New tires can flat too. If you're convinced a flat will mean a trip to the ER or worse you're only options are solid rubber, a new hobby or the ER. 
The question here is if a cut in the rubber unreasonably increases the chances of a flat happening. I don't see how it could. The casing it what needs to give out or be penetrated to flat.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm in the replace the tire crowd. Why take a chance?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I don't much worry about rubber cuts unless the casing shows damage.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks for the replies everyone. Looks like it's about 50/50 for ride vs replace. I'm going to ride it, maybe see if I can get some shoe goo. If it goes, it would happen like a regular flat as it's not on the side wall, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

Lombard said:


> A new tire is cheaper and less painful than a trip to the ER or worse.


Can't say that a flat tire has ever sent me to the ER, but maybe after 400K miles I'm just lucky.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Kerry Irons said:


> Can't say that a flat tire has ever sent me to the ER, but maybe after 400K miles I'm just lucky.


If you're barreling down a hill at 40+mph and a tire blows, losing control is a possibility on the rear and a probability on the front.
Of course another solution would be to just not ride at those speeds. :idea:


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Lombard said:


> If you're barreling down a hill at 40+mph and a tire blows, losing control is a possibility on the rear and a probability on the front.
> Of course another solution would be to just not ride at those speeds. :idea:


It's fun to visit the edge once in awhile.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

Lombard said:


> Of course another solution would be to just not ride at those speeds. :idea:


I can easily hit 40 mph on almost every route from my house.

riding the brakes isn't going to happen...

#chickensh!t


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Oxtox said:


> I can easily hit 40 mph on almost every route from my house.
> 
> riding the brakes isn't going to happen...
> 
> #chickensh!t


Better chickensh!t than dead.


----------

